# hygetropin, genesis hgh, ansomone



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Which of these hgh do you rate best?

5iu ED will be taking after AAS cycle


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ansomone if it's real. Can't find that stuff anywhere any more myself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with all the fakes around of Hyge then Ansomone would be my choice


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2iu of Ansomone would take 8iu of Hyge to the cleaners.

4iu ED of Ansomone and you'll be crippled lol


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> 2iu of Ansomone would take 8iu of Hyge to the cleaners.
> 
> 4iu ED of Ansomone and you'll be crippled lol


That much difference in case both are genuine?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> with all the fakes around of Hyge then Ansomone would be my choice


If you knew that hyge was genuine, would you still go for ansomone?

Sorry lads about all these questions, it's only that hygetropin comes out a little cheaper than anso and as I will be on it for a nice long run I want to be sure I get the right thing suiting my pocket


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ironman1985bcn said:


> If you knew that hyge was genuine, would you still go for ansomone?
> 
> Sorry lads about all these questions, it's only that hygetropin comes out a little cheaper than anso and as I will be on it for a nice long run I want to be sure I get the right thing suiting my pocket


yes i would still choose the Ansomone...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ironman1985bcn said:


> That much difference in case both are genuine?


difference is day and night.



ironman1985bcn said:


> If you knew that hyge was genuine, would you still go for ansomone?
> 
> Sorry lads about all these questions, it's only that hygetropin comes out a little cheaper than anso and as I will be on it for a nice long run I want to be sure I get the right thing suiting my pocket


now ive tried proper pharma grade Ansomone and Pfizer you realise the difference. I wouldnt personally go back to Hyges now.

i did 4iu of Ansomone 1 night, joints incredibly sore the next morning. The following day i did 8iu of Hyge and hardly any sides in comparison. I get more sides from 2iu pharma than 8iu Hyge.

pharma grade you pay more, but need far less.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> difference is day and night.
> 
> now ive tried proper pharma grade Ansomone and Pfizer you realise the difference. I wouldnt personally go back to Hyges now.
> 
> ...


If I did 4 iu ansomone it would be better than 5hyges, the price range is almost the same.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ironman1985bcn said:


> If I did 4 iu ansomone it would be better than 5hyges, the price range is almost the same.


clubber has answered that question in the post you have quoted buddy


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> clubber has answered that question in the post you have quoted buddy


Aye, It wasn't a question however 

Cheers fellas!...

Now I'm gonna make sure to understand the protocol.... thiught of going on 4iu a day 5 days a week


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Update on my hgh quest.

The ansomone I can get is the blue package and not the usual red (and more frecuently faked) ones... got offered norditropin

Have you seen many ansomones "blue" (10iu) fakes or norditropin?

If both genuine, which you rate best?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Update on my hgh quest.
> 
> The ansomone I can get is the blue package and not the usual red (and more frecuently faked) ones... got offered norditropin
> 
> ...


ive not seen the blue Ansomones, i use the 40iu reds. Every code has been checked on official site and come back gravy 

i think the Nords are heavier faked these days?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Norditropins are heavily faked i would stay well clear


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Update on my hgh quest.
> 
> The ansomone I can get is the blue package and not the usual red (and more frecuently faked) ones... got offered norditropin
> 
> ...


A friend of mine said stay away from blue Ansomone, he will only use the reds. I haven't seen red packs for ages though.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes Norditropins are heavily faked i would stay well clear


Getting Norditropin out of the question then. it seemed too cheap to me when I had it offered.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Bensif said:


> A friend of mine said stay away from blue Ansomone, he will only use the reds. I haven't seen red packs for ages though.


I've only seen the red ones around and them being 99% fake, haven't seen the blue either geniune or fake... I'm pretty sure he gets them from ankebio directly.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Getting Norditropin out of the question then. it seemed too cheap to me when I had it offered.


I was offered them cheap as well as the omni's something didnt seem right and i passed.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Norditropin and Omnitrope got tested insulin glargine residue peaks last week on a MS-TOF performed. Not just fake but dangerous.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> Norditropin and Omnitrope got tested insulin glargine residue peaks last week on a MS-TOF performed. Not just fake but dangerous.


it has to be noted that this does not mean ALL Norditropin and Omnitrope are fake and contain insulin.....


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it has to be noted that this does not mean ALL Norditropin and Omnitrope are fake and contain insulin.....


Definitely. Sorry for the misunderstanding. As a matter of fact, Omnitrope is the only biosimilar registered by EMA (European Medicine Agency) ever. Meaning, its the only "generic" bio-pharma product approved in Europe at the moment, and the second one in Canada. Thus, Omnitrope *(the original one)* is same as "original" HGH from US/EU.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have used both red (40iu) and blue (100iu) ansomone kits. Rate both highly. There are Orange/Purple and green kits too.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Goose said:


> I have used both red (40iu) and blue (100iu) ansomone kits. Rate both highly. There are Orange/Purple and green kits too.


Will go for the blue kits at 4iu x 6 days a week.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

By the way, Genesis HGH was in fact discovered at a best in Eastern Europe and was in fact containing no HGH at all.


----------

